# Geometrieangaben Radon Bikes



## Micha0707 (8. November 2016)

Hallo Radon Team,

ich kenne eure Räder aus dem Laden und finde das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis sehr gut.
Trotzdem habe ich zwei Kritikpunkte, die zum NICHT-Kauf eines ZR Race 9.0 führten.

1. Fehlende Stack und Reach Angaben bei allen Modellen
2. Kurbellänge bei alle Größen 175mm (warum keine Anpassung auf kleine Rahmengrößen?)

Gerade Punkt 1 macht doch erst verschiedene Bikes miteinander vergleichbar.
Bei Punkt 2 konnte ich den Verkäufer nicht dazu bewegen die 175er gegen eine 170mm Kurbel auszutauschen. Hier sollte den Verkäufern mehr Spielraum zugestanden werden bzw. die Größen angepasst werden.

Gruß aus Rheinbach


----------



## BODOPROBST (8. November 2016)

Micha0707 schrieb:


> Hallo Radon Team,
> 
> ich kenne eure Räder aus dem Laden und finde das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis sehr gut.
> Trotzdem habe ich zwei Kritikpunkte, die zum NICHT-Kauf eines ZR Race 9.0 führten.
> ...


Raech und Stack sind in der Geo drin , ist bei 27,5" Gr. 18" zum Beispiel R.422mm St. 588mm. Zu den Punkt 170mm Kurbeln , hatten wir
sehr viele Klagen von Kunden und haben die deswegen angepasst .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha0707 (8. November 2016)

Wo? Ich sehe keine Stack und keinen Reach?


----------



## BODOPROBST (8. November 2016)

Micha0707 schrieb:


> Wo? Ich sehe keine Stack und keinen Reach?


Bitte schau doch mal auf der Radon Seite.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Micha0707 (8. November 2016)

Bin ich gerade:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-zr-race-29-7.0-463611?varid=463615


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. November 2016)

Micha0707 schrieb:


> Bin ich gerade:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-zr-race-29-7.0-463611?varid=463615



http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes-2016/mountainbike/hardtail/zr-race-29/zr-race-29-70/


----------



## Micha0707 (8. November 2016)

Mea Culpa.
Aber warum werden die nicht auf der Bike-Discount Seite übernommen?


----------



## BODOPROBST (8. November 2016)

Micha0707 schrieb:


> Bin ich gerade:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-zr-race-29-7.0-463611?varid=463615


Nein Radon-Bikes.de nicht Bike Dis.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## filiale (8. November 2016)

was haste dir denn jetzt geholt ?

es ist doch normal das man die geo beim hersteller auf der seite findet. da schaut man auch bei cube giant usw. 
bike discount ist nur der online shop.


----------



## Micha0707 (8. November 2016)

Ein On One Parkwood Rahmen. Aufbau selbst überneommen, passte auch besser von der Geo her stellte ich gerade fest


----------



## Hackepeter79 (15. März 2017)

Aktuell sind wieder keine Geometriedaten auf der Seite zu finden.

Oder übersehe ich da etwas?

Konkret geht es um das ZR Race.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (15. März 2017)

hast rechts oben auf geo klicken versucht?


----------



## Hackepeter79 (15. März 2017)

Asche auf mein Haupt. Mein Browser hat den nicht angezeigt...... Anderer Browser und es geht.

Danke schön!!


----------

